# EmeraMixx



## Vahtlakanee (Jan 27, 2015)

My boyfriend has been big into Vocaloids for some time now, and has multiple songs posted on his YouTube and sound cloud. He plans to open commissions/request sometime in the future (which may be this summer during our break before college). If you are interested in his music, give him a subscribe or follow and if you really enjoy it or you are interested in doing a collab with him or want to make a request for a later date, feel free to message me on Fur Affinity and I will relay it to him. Thank so much for reading, and I will post the links below. 

YouTube:  https://www.youtube.com/user/EmeraMixx/videos
Sound Cloud:  https://soundcloud.com/emmy_emi


----------

